# Who's entering ADA IAPLC 2009?



## zig (22 May 2009)

So who's entering from UKAPS?

I will enter anyway. Not entirely happy but will give it a shot.

The tank I will enter is my second attempt, first effort went fubar earlier this year after a 2 month trip away (work related) so second go here on an entirely different layout. First effort ideally would have been my first choice but it was very hard to recreate second time around, I tried to recreate it but it was very hard to do so I gave up and tried something entirely different and this new layout will be my entry.

Anyway else going to enter?


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2009)

not me, i don't have anything good enough.i have iwagumi's that dont follow the rules, other scapes that are 2D in an image.....

 plus what i do have i've posted  all over the web

i don't believe the judging is up to scratch. over the last couple of years i've looked at the entries, there are some real strange decisions with placement


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 May 2009)

Not me i'm afraid, 5 tanks and not one is up to standard yet, only one is really up to ADA standard anyway and it's far from ready. I did think about submitting my Okiishi fake rock tank now that i've ripped out all the glosso


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2009)

Hi All,i am hopeing to give it a go,but my photography skills are pants   now if i could get the g-man or dan the man,or even my bestest buddy ever in the whole world George you da man farmer    ,then yeh i may give it a go,
regards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 May 2009)

If i could get over there by the end of the month then i would mate, your on holiday anyway


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2009)

i just realised the closing date is next week,i thought it was end of august   ,thats a NO then   ,
john.


----------



## JamesM (22 May 2009)

I thought about it, but I've shown my tank off too much. 

Peter, its a shame we have to wait a year until each competition to see your work these days.


----------



## zig (22 May 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> I thought about it, but I've shown my tank off too much.
> 
> Peter, its a shame we have to wait a year until each competition to see your work these days.



James I have been very busy this past year workwise, I have been away from the forum here for months at a time due to working away from home and in the next few weeks I could be starting work on another job which could last 6 months. So I don't have a lot of time for aquascaping lately tbh, I have only done the two tanks mentioned above since ADA last year. Both will be posted up here at some stage I have no doubt. You should enter anyway even if your tank has been posted here

I wouldnt worry about having shown your tank on any of the forums, it is not a requirement to enter, I dont think it would impair anybodys chances. 

So it looks like George is the only one to enter so far from the UK, only one entry from the UK in 2009  Doesn't sound right!

Saintly you have easily something good enough to enter.

John get your camera out or you will regret it come the end of July if you dont, just take you shots with the room blacked out, shoot at night time or daytime curtains closed etc.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 May 2009)

I am entering, purely to up the numbers of UK entries & to recieve some feeedback. I am not bothered about the placing, or if they disqualify me for postings pics on here, i wont let it ruin my hobb, or anyone else's enjoyment.
I am also entering AGA, and the other one which was posted on here a few months back.

thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

Maybe in 10 years time I will have something to enter!! Not good enough I am afraid!!


----------



## a1Matt (22 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Maybe in 10 years time I will have something to enter!! Not good enough I am afraid!!



Same here. I am not even vaguely close to any competition level.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe maybe enter something in the AGA, maybe an old layout and see what the judges say about it, but since my photos have been posted all over the place not sure if that is permitted.


----------



## rawr (22 May 2009)

Can I ask when the closin date is? And does anyone know the closing dates for the other competitions aswell?

I am going to enter, again purely to up the numbers and get some feedback. I think we all know I'm not going to do well (especially with my photography) but I don't care! 

I'm especially looking forward to the AGA when I can enter the biotope section, hopefully might stand more of a chance then.


----------



## Nick16 (22 May 2009)

im entering but i might not be now. i have submitted my details but found i cannot get a FTS. my camera cant do Wide angle stuff and to get the whole tank in i have to be so far back, you then cant see the layout.    so looks like im out of this one as i have a shoddy camera. i also have no Photoshop skills to editthe photo if i do get one. sorry guys.


----------



## gratts (22 May 2009)

What muppet came up with this rule of 'You can't enter if you've already got a picture of the tank on the internet'?
It serves no purpose and does nothing but detract from the hobby.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 May 2009)

Thats Chinese Whispers I'm afraid.  That rule does not exist.

The rule is that unpublished work must be entered.  i.e. If you setup the camera on a tripod and take 2 identical pictures then put one on all the forums and the journals then the remaining 'identical' photo remains unpublished.

Even if there is no slight movement of plant or fish within the picture to prove it isn't the picture that you posted on the net there is the photo's digital data which will show it is different.

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> The rule is that unpublished work must be entered. i.e. If you setup the camera on a tripod and take 2 identical pictures then put one on all the forums and the journals then the remaining 'identical' photo remains unpublished.
> 
> Even if there is no slight movement of plant or fish within the picture to prove it isn't the picture that you posted on the net there is the photo's digital data which will show it is different.



of course, i never thought of that. 

i still think the judging is obscene though.


----------



## aaronnorth (22 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> im entering but i might not be now. i have submitted my details but found i cannot get a FTS. my camera cant do Wide angle stuff and to get the whole tank in i have to be so far back, you then cant see the layout.    so looks like im out of this one as i have a shoddy camera. i also have no Photoshop skills to editthe photo if i do get one. sorry guys.



when you are zoomed out that is classed as "wide-angle" on a compact. When you are zoomed  in it becomes "tele-photo"

I am sure you dont have to be that far back, even a camera-phone doesnt need that much space!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I am sure you dont have to be that far back, even a camera-phone doesnt need that much space!


Maybe he doesn't know how to zoom back!! could be on full zoom! if using a compact that is 

I have a 90mm lens on my camera that I use for macro, and to take a full shot of the tank I have to be about 4 meters away!


----------



## Nick16 (22 May 2009)

no its useless. its fully zoomed out but the shot is so narrow i have to be about 2.5 metres away and you cant see much that far away!


----------



## Nick16 (22 May 2009)

right after fiddling with camera i have found a half decent picture. the scape is still rubbish and i havent done any trimming for it, havent even taken out the spraybars but i just want some feedback. plus i gota keep the UK entries up!

come on guys, if i can enter a scape, so can all of you. feedback from judges is awesome.


----------



## George Farmer (23 May 2009)

I'm entering - a glutton for punishment you may say, as I've ranked consistantly lower every year!    

775th in 2007, 898th in 2008.  So if my maths serves me correct I reckon I'll be around 1012st going on the current trend. 

So I'll be happy with 1011st or higher...      

Nick16 - Unfortunately with the IAPLC, you only see the feedback from the judges if you rank relatively highly.  Not that I'm saying you won't, but just in case.

You do see judge's feedback in the AGA contest though, whatever your entry.


----------



## Nick16 (23 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm entering - a glutton for punishment you may say, as I've ranked consistantly lower every year!
> 
> 775th in 2007, 898th in 2008.  So if my maths serves me correct I reckon I'll be around 1012st going on the current trend.
> 
> ...


 ahh i didnt realise that. looking at my IAPLC book, i see what you mean. looks like i will have to gear towards the AGA contest then.


----------



## jay (24 May 2009)

Was on course to enter but last week my regulator messed up big time, killed all my fish and now im growing some superb examples of algae.  

Good luck to those who enter.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2009)

i'm guessing that because my MA scape was published in PFK, that cant be entered?....so i've got "the henge" which could go in, or "the Miracle Mire" or even "Prairie Lands" then there's "pastel shades"  

AGA i may go for, how many scapes can you enter?


----------



## zig (18 Jun 2009)

10 entries from the UK this year more than I thought would enter judging by this thread + 1 straggler/loner from Ireland   quite a large number of entries overall, it gets bigger every year.

http://en.iaplc.com/results09/


----------



## samc (18 Jun 2009)

ill look foward to seeing the results though  

good luck zig


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> 10 entries from the UK this year more than I thought would enter judging by this thread + 1 straggler/loner from Ireland   quite a large number of entries overall, it gets bigger every year.
> 
> http://en.iaplc.com/results09/



lol, anyone know the entry numbers last year?


----------



## George Farmer (18 Jun 2009)

1042 entries last year I think.

Over 1300 this year

Results end of July.  Higher that 1000th would be nice for me.


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Jun 2009)

Who won last year, is there a site where i can see the winning scapes?


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

> Look out for UK's Andy Mac from the TGM team. Rumour is higher than 20th...



aye, he did well last year... i never got to see his tank though 




			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Who won last year, is there a site where i can see the winning scapes?



http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/AD ... index.html


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Jun 2009)

thanks mate, and good luck to all those who are entering.


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Jun 2009)

Just looked at the top 25, im not just saying this, but saintlys "the henge", "miracle mire" and georges "english summer" are better than half of those, they really dont inspire me at all, whereas the first time i looked at english summer, the henge and miracle mire it just made me want to start planting, those top 25 dont hack it for me at all.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Just looked at the top 25, im not just saying this, but saintlys "the henge", "miracle mire" and georges "english summer" are better than half of those, they really dont inspire me at all, whereas the first time i looked at english summer, the henge and miracle mire it just made me want to start planting, those top 25 dont hack it for me at all.



the judging is strange at times, English summer came close to 900  
viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3344


----------



## Graeme Edwards (18 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> > Look out for UK's Andy Mac from the TGM team. Rumour is higher than 20th...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andy is one of the nicest people I know and so is his perfect assistant ( his wife ). He is an artist by trade and a fantastic one too. Ive seen this tank in the flesh and its brilliant, great depth and interests.

I remember Jim at TGM saying about Andy and every one getting all up tight about who he might be. Well he smoked us all last year, so we best watch out tails, because he is really good and ive seen what hes entering  8)


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool, is he a member of this forum? I cant remeber the discussions we had last year, it doesnt seem like 2minutes either!


----------



## Dan Crawford (18 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> aye, he did well last year... i never got to see his tank though


It's been here since October mate....
viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3344


			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Andy is one of the nicest people I know and so is his perfect assistant ( his wife ).


Here here!


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i have just provided a link to that thread too   
thanks Dan!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jun 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Just looked at the top 25, im not just saying this, but saintlys "the henge", "miracle mire" and georges "english summer" are better than half of those,



 cheers Ad, to be put in the same league as George sure means a lot. I never consider myself to be good enough to enter comps and stuff.

but in all honesty, the top 10 scapes in IAPLC are brilliant.

I'm giving myself a bit more time, then I'm going for it in my 120cm    i just gota save for "top notch" hardscape...that ADA stuff aint cheap


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Jun 2009)

Forget the hardscape additions Mark.  Your skills are in the plant choices and positioning.  Anyone can buy hardscape, a few can get the hardscape right.  Not many can envision the way the plants will fit like you do.

AC


----------



## Steven Chong (20 Jun 2009)

I have entered, and actually will be going to the party itself.  After graduating from college this last spring, I decided to myself that I finally have the time to go so I'm going!  I hope to see some of you there-- that would be a treat.  I've only ever met George when I had a chance to make a brief trip to the UK 2 years ago and regret I didn't put in effort to meet more of you.

On another note, if any of you want to try picking up some Japanese for getting around Tokyo, I found a really good site:  JapaneseClass.jp

For me to, I'm going to try to pick up the Suikei Yougo (aquascaping terminology) better before getting there by reading Aquajournals.  The Japanese don't have any good forums like we English speakers are used to, and only use blogs unfortunately.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jul 2009)

I've just had an email from ADA.

Results are postponed until Aug 11th.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Jul 2009)

Ya beat me to it George, I was going to post the same.




> Dear Contest Participants,
> 
> Thank you for your application to our International Aquatic
> Plants Layout Contest 2009.
> ...



Doh, this means I wont know until I get back off my holidays.


----------



## zig (11 Aug 2009)

The jury have adjudicated and the results are in  

90th position for me, slipping down the charts from last year, not too bad though happy enough with that. Closely followed by George Farmer in position 169 good result there George  . 

3 Europeans in the top 27 this year which is a pretty good result really, winner from Viet Nam, I had an idea they were ones to watch from last year, 3 in the top 10 from those guys.

I will post something up when I get back from a trip away, just heading away for 5-6 days so will post something up when get back all my pics are on a different hard drive laptop packed away etc, under pressure here to get on the road (while the sun is shining  ) see you all later  

These are the results in English, 2 pdf files on that page for download.

http://en.iaplc.com/results09/results09.html


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Aug 2009)

Nice one fellas!

A quick look through and here is what i can see.

Andy Mac - 81
Peter Kirwan - 90
George Farmer - 169
Aaron North - 685
Graeme Edwards - 839
James Star Marshall - 1056
James Maslin - 1156

Congratulations to all of you


----------



## George Farmer (11 Aug 2009)

That's nice surprise!  I'm over the moon with 169th.    

Congrats to everyone else!

I'll post the full-tank shot over in the gallery...


----------



## spider72 (11 Aug 2009)

Congrats for all of you guys, especially for Andrew, 81 is really good result and for Aaron, probably the youngest contestant  

Here are some pictures of my polish colleagues from IAPLC 2009 http://www.roslinyakwariowe.pl/forum/vi ... &start=120 they just started to appear, and probably will be more soon.

Can't wait to see your tanks.

Regards


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2009)

yep i am pleased with my result, here is what i posted on the other thread:
685 out of 1342! I am very pleased with that! and quite shocked too, looking at past entries from the people on UKAPS they were getting in the 600's too  

The judging can be dodgy though, as pointed out above with the sand, that isnt always the case, i didnt find any waste hardly, due to good circulation 


Congrats to everyone else though, it seems everyone has improved ten fold  

Thanks to everyone at UKAPS


----------



## James Marshall (11 Aug 2009)

A big well done to everyone.
Particularly to Andrew and Peter, who if I understand correctly will make the ADA book this year.
Also to George with a very respectable placement indeed.
Not forgetting Aaron who beat Jason Baliban by 2 places, an amazing acheivement at 15 years old

Cheers
James


----------



## spider72 (11 Aug 2009)

More pics from this year competition http://acuariorosa.blogspot.com/


----------



## John Starkey (11 Aug 2009)

Well done guys,and a special well done to Aaron,
regards john.


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

Well done guys! Excellent results!


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2009)

Thankyou,   



> Not forgetting Aaron who beat Jason Baliban by 2 places, an amazing acheivement at 15 years old



when you put it like that James it does sound good   


EDIT:



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Well done guys! Excellent results!





Which tank did you enter James?


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2009)

Without Foundation, but it was early pics and nothing had matured. I'm happy though


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Without Foundation, but it was early pics and nothing had matured. I'm happy though



ahh, i am sure it would of done _much_ better as it is now


----------



## planter (15 Aug 2009)

Just got home from hols to find my letter on the door step, 174th ! Im well pleased with that !

might motivate me to do another scape!

Well done all.


----------



## samc (15 Aug 2009)

thats great! have you got a pic of the tank? im iching to see them all


----------



## George Farmer (15 Aug 2009)

planter said:
			
		

> Just got home from hols to find my letter on the door step, 174th ! Im well pleased with that !
> 
> might motivate me to do another scape!
> 
> Well done all.


I noticed your ranking, Chris.  Congrats!

Can you show us some pics, please?


----------



## planter (15 Aug 2009)

Thanks George! its old work im afraid and came as a complete surprise as it was automatically entered as a AGA 2008 entry.

For those who havent seen it -


Lusty Glaze ranked 174th ADA IAPLC 2009


----------



## George Farmer (15 Aug 2009)

I remember it well from the 2008 AGA!

Nice to see you back on UKAPS, by the way.  

Hopefully we'll see some more work from you, if you're not too busy...


----------



## planter (15 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I remember it well from the 2008 AGA!
> 
> Nice to see you back on UKAPS, by the way.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see some more work from you, if you're not too busy...





you never know!   I do pop in from time to time, the standard is very high here now! 

Where do I find pics of the other UKAPS entries?


----------

